# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Mục lục >  Du lịch Côn Đảo - du lich Con Dao

## thietht

Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về *du lịch Côn Đảo* - *du lich Con Dao*:

Côn Đảo là một hòn đảo nhỏ nằm trên biển Đông, thuộc tỉnh Bà Rịa – Vũng Tầu. Đến với Côn Đảo bạn sẽ được tận hưởng cảm giác trong lành của miền Biển Nhiệt Đới. Du Lịch Côn Đảo luôn hấp dẫn du khách vào các tháng hè trong năm. 


Mời bạn cùng Didau.org lên lịch cho chuyến du lịch đến Côn Đảo để khám phá tất cả những điều lý thú ấy.

*Thời điểm thích hợp đi du lịch Côn Đảo*

Mùa khô ở Côn Đảo từ tháng 11 tới tháng 4 có gió mùa đông bắc, mùa mưa từ tháng 5 tới tháng 10 có gió Tây Nam.Tháng 10 đến hết tháng 2 là thơi gian biển động, chi phí sinh hoạt tại Côn Đảo mùa này thường rất đắt đỏ do tàu bè chuyên chở hàng hóa không thể ra đảo. Phương tiện đến Cồn Đảo thời gian này tốt nhất là bằng máy bay.

Tháng 3 đến hết tháng 9 là thời gian biển êm, mặc dầu là mùa mưa nhưng các trận mưa ở Côn Đảo chủ yếu là mưa rào kéo dài không quá 1H đồng hồ, các thời gian khác trong ngày vẫn có ánh nắng chan hòa. Có thể nói thời gian tháng 3 đến tháng tháng 9 là thời gian tốt nhât để đến Côn Đảo.

*Đi lại:*

Đến Côn Đảo bằng cách nào? 

*Các địa điểm khi đi du lịch Côn Đảo - du lich Con Dao:*

Côn Đảo vào top những hòn đảo bí ẩn nhất thế giới

Côn Đảo thiên đường

Về Côn Đảo 

Côn Đảo những mảnh vườn dưới bóng bàng xưa

Côn Đảo lôi cuốn bởi vẻ đẹp bí ẩn

Côn Đảo thiên nhiên tuyệt mỹ

 Nhà tù Côn Đảo

 Bãi tắm An Hải

Bãi Nhát

Bãi Đầm Trâu

Bãi Lò Vôi

Bãi Ông Đụng

 Hòn Bảy Cạnh

Hòn Tre Lớn

Hòn Tài 

Bảo Tàng Côn Đảo

Nghĩa Trang Hàng Dương 

Miếu bà Phi Yến

----------


## thietht

Kinh nghiệm đi lại khi du lịch Côn Đảo

4 tư vấn du lịch Côn Đảo

Ăn gì?Ở đâu?Xem gì?Chơi gì?...

Hành Trang Du lịch Côn Đảo

----------


## thietht

*Tổng hợp các TOUR DU LỊCH CÔN ĐẢO được giới thiệu trên DIDAU.ORG*

Du lịch Hà Nội - Côn Đảo (2 Ngày 1 Đêm) - Giá 1.980.000 VNĐ/Khách

Hà Nội / Cần Thơ / Tp.HCM - Côn Đảo (3 Ngày 2 Đêm) - Giá từ 4.700.000 VNĐ/Khách

Sài Gòn - Côn Đảo - Sài Gòn (3 Ngày 2 Đêm) - Giá từ 3.895.000 VNĐ/Khách

Sài Gòn - Côn Đảo - Sài Gòn (3 ngày 2 đêm) - Giá 1.289.000 VNĐ/Khách

Hồ Chí Minh - Côn Đảo - Hồ Chí Minh (3 ngày 2 đêm) - Giá 2.100.000 VNĐ/Khách

Tour Côn Đảo (3 Ngày 2 đêm - Xuất phát từ Cần Thơ) - Giá 4.865.000 - 6.245.000 VNĐ/Khách

Hồ Chí Minh - Côn Đảo - Hồ Chí Minh (3 ngày 2 đêm) - Giá 7.380.000 VNĐ/Khách

Tour Du Lịch Côn Đảo (2 ngày 1 đêm) - Giá 1,540,000 VNĐ/Khách

----------


## thietht

Mua gì làm quà khi đi du lịch Côn Đảo

----------


## thietht

Một thoáng Côn Đảo

----------


## thietht

Ẩm thực - Đặc Sản Côn Đảo

Yến Sào Côn Đảo

Mắm hàu Côn Đảo

Ra Côn Đảo thưởng thức mực trên biển 

Tôm Hùm Đỏ

Mứt hạt bàng

----------


## thietht

1. Sài Gòn Côn Đảo Resort 3 sao ***

Địa chỉ: 18-24 Tôn Đức Thắng, Huyện Côn Đảo, Côn Đảo.

2. Côn Đảo Resort 3 sao *** 

Địa chỉ: 8 Nguyễn Đức Thuận, Huyện Côn Đảo, Côn Đảo.

3. Khách sạn Côn Đảo Seatravel (3 sao) 

Địa chỉ : 6 Nguyễn Đức Thuận, H. Côn Đảo, Bà Rịa - Vũng Tàu

3. Khu resort Six Senses Côn Đảo

4. Khách Sạn Anh Đào Côn Đảo (1 sao)

Địa chỉ : 22 Trần Phú , Côn Đảo , Bà Rịa Vũng Tàu

5. Khách Sạn Côn Đảo Camping (2 sao)

Địa chỉ: 2 Nguyễn Đức Thuận, Côn Đảo

6. Khách sạn Guesthouse 42 Con Dao (1 sao)

Địa chỉ : 42 Đường Nguyễn Huệ, H.Côn Đảo, Biển An Hải, Đảo Côn Đảo (Vũng Tàu)

7. Khách Sạn Phi Yến

Địa chỉ : 34 Tôn Đức Thắng , Côn Đảo , Bà Rịa Vũng Tàu

----------


## thietht

Nhà hàng hải sản Hai Đình Côn Đảo

Nhà hàng hải sản Sang Tuyền

Nhà hàng Poulo Condore Côn Đảo 

Nhà hàng hải sản Hai Đình Côn Đảo

Nhà hàng Dugong Côn Đảo

----------

